# Peptides and alcohol consumption?



## DaBeast25 (Feb 11, 2014)

Obviously alcohol is not the best thing for your health, muscle building, waist, etc.. but how does it effect GHRP/GHRHs????

anyone here drink?


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 13, 2014)

bumpidy bump


----------

